# My Town a/k/a Da Big Apple



## FastTrax (Feb 14, 2021)

Part 1: Citywide overview











https://www1.nyc.gov

https://www1.nyc.gov/site/nypd/index.page

https://www1.nyc.gov/site/fdny/index.page

https://www1.nyc.gov/site/doc/index.page

https://www1.nyc.gov/site/nycha/index.page

https://new.mta.info/about-us/our-agencies/mta-nyc-transit

www.nychealthandhospitals.org

https://www1.nyc.gov/site/ocme/index.page

https://www1.nyc.gov/site/dss/index.page

https://www1.nyc.gov/site/dhs/index.page

https://www1.nyc.gov/assets/dsny/site/home

https://schools.nyc.gov

www.nycgovparks.org

www.iloveny.com/travel-tools/contact-us/

www.chamber.nyc

www.city-data.com/city/New-York-New-York.html

www.city-data.com/forum/new-york-city/

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/1189

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/9358

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_New_York_City_agencies

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City_Police_Department

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City_Fire_Department

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City_Fire_Department_Bureau_of_EMS

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City_Transit_Authority

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City_Housing_Authority

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City_Department_of_Correction

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Office_of_Chief_Medical_Examiner_of_the_City_of_New_York

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City_Department_of_Sanitation

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City_Department_of_Education

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City_Human_Resources_Administration

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City_Department_of_Homeless_Services

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City_Department_of_Parks_and_Recreation

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tourism_in_New_York_City

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_Chamber_Of_Commerce


----------



## terry123 (Feb 14, 2021)

Would love to visit New York before I pass on but I don't see it happening.  Thanks for the links.


----------



## asp3 (Feb 14, 2021)

I  NY but London is still my favorite city.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 15, 2021)

Part: 2 The Bronx











www.nycgo.com/boroughs-neighborhoods/the-bronx

www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g47369-Activities-c57-Bronx_New_York.html

www.bronxchamber.org/member-listings#!directory

www.nycgo.com/venues/the-bronx-tourism-council/

www.ballparksofbaseball.com/ballparks/yankee-stadium/

www.6sqft.com/plans-for-new-metro-north-stations-in-the-bronx-move-forward-with-first-community-meeting/

www.yellowpages.com/bronx-ny/boys-and-girls-club

https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2020/05/28/nypd-auxiliary-police-brothers/

www.fdnytrucks.com/files/html/bronx.htm

www.vera.org/downloads/Publications/respectful-and-effective-policing-two-examples-in-the-south-bronx/legacy_downloads/respectful_policing.pdf

www.govtech.com/fs/The-Bronx-Undergoes-an-Urban-Renaissance.html

www.nycgovparks.org/highlights/bronx-river-greenway/then-and-now

www.bronxworks.org

www.rightathome.net/bronx

www.city-data.com/city/Bronx-New-York.html

www.city-data.com/forum/new-york-city/649399-moving-nyc-job-bronx-where-live-4.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bronx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Bronx_neighborhoods

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_New_York_City_Subway_stations_in_the_Bronx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_hospitals_in_the_Bronx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Public_schools_in_the_Bronx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_from_the_Bronx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_New_York_City_Designated_Landmarks_in_the_Bronx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Community_boards_of_the_Bronx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Universities_and_colleges_in_the_Bronx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Bronx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Bronx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/West_Bronx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/East_Bronx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yankee_Stadium

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/8534


----------



## Pepper (Feb 15, 2021)

No No No
Those Bronx pictures are history.  The Bronx today is unrecognizable from those pics!  Let's set the record straight!


----------



## Pepper (Feb 15, 2021)

It's so nice they named it twice...............


----------



## jerry old (Feb 15, 2021)

Trax, was watching a detective show  with several  chase scenes through the streets of N.Y.-nothing but wall-to-wall people, crowds
crowds, crowds...how can you live there?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 15, 2021)

I was born in Queens, but we moved to San Francisco when I was going into first or second grade (don't remember which now).  When I need my birth certificate, I have to get it from NYC.

Tony


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 15, 2021)

Pepper said:


> No No No
> Those Bronx pictures are history.  The Bronx today is unrecognizable from those pics!  Let's set the record straight!


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 15, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> I was born in Queens, but we moved to San Francisco when I was going into first or second grade (don't remember which now).  When I need my birth certificate, I have to get it from NYC



I lived in Jamaica Estates. I practically lived at Stuart Electronics at Parsons and Hillside which was the biggest scanner store in the city. Pete Guggenheim hired off duty NYPD cops and everythibg was friendly. If you bought a 10 channel scanner they gave you 10 free crystals and so on.

BTW: Do you need the address and phone number of the NYC Bureau of Records? If not PM me. TTFN


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 15, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> I lived in Jamaica Estates. I practically lived in Stuart Electronics at Parsons and Hillside which was the biggest scanner store in the city. Pete Guggenheim hired off duty NYPD cops and everythibg was friendly. If you bought a 10 channel scanner they gave you 10 free crystals and so on.
> 
> BTW: Do you need the address and phone number of the NYC Bureau of Records? If not PM me. TTFN


Thanks FastTrax.  I have two birth certificates since I ordered both the last time I needed one.  I googled the NYC Bureau of Records when I needed their contact information and they were surprisingly fast at getting the birth certificates to me.

I have been back to NYC a few times, but that was in the mid-80s when I was working on a military contract with AT & T.  We did a board and software for a Sun computer system for the "paperless ship" project for the Navy.  On that project, I would spend time in NYC and then out at the Navy Missile Command just north of Los Angeles.

Then I ended up doing similar for the British Air Force.  It was interesting stuff.  The only problem is that when doing that kind of work, there is very little time to go sight seeing.  When I would go to England, I would take an extra weekend or few days to go to London, but when I would go to New York, I would just head home when the work was done.  When in California, I did take extra days to drive down to Los Angeles to see some of my family, since curiously, several them stayed in Southern California.  Also, I stayed in a New Jersey "bedroom" community and drive across the George Washington bridge into NYC for work when working with AT & T.  

Tony


----------



## katlupe (Feb 15, 2021)

My favorite city! Been there many times. Thanks for the memories!


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 15, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Trax, was watching a detective show  with several  chase scenes through the streets of N.Y.-nothing but wall-to-wall people, crowds
> crowds, crowds...how can you live there?



As a native one get's used to it. A lot of people relocationg to, passing thru or visiting Noo Yawk for the fisrt time have serious culture shock which can lead to paranoia. One of the best tips for out of towners is never look up, walk like you live there and never ask for directions from anbody except a cop (IN UNIFORM) Please tell me you're not watching Blue Bloods and even if you are just say you don't watch it, lol.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 15, 2021)

katlupe said:


> My favorite city! Been there many times. Thanks for the memories!



My pleasure, my pleasure.katlupe.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 15, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Pep it was a 60's to the 70's historical perspective but I am willing to post a second updated Bronx post gentrification perspective. Do you want me to post under this existing Bronx post or compile a new docu after the Staten Island wrapup? Let me know and I am good with your suggestion. Either way it works for me. TTFN


Oops, sorry for intruding.  What a gentleman you are!  You do whatever you want, 'cause whatever you do, it's working!


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 15, 2021)

Loved it when I lived there.  Not far from there now, but seldom go since it just isn't what it used to be.  Neither am I, for that matter.


----------



## jerry old (Feb 15, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> As a native one get's used to it. A lot of people relocationg to, passing thru or visiting Noo Yawk for the fisrt time have serious culture shock which can lead to paranoia. One of the best tips for out of towners is never look up, walk like you live there and never ask for directions from anbody except a cop (IN UNIFORM) Please tell me you're not watching Blue Bloods and even if you are just say you don't watch it, lol.


Damn!  Sounds like you need to be packing a gun, but then all the bad guys already are ...
It is all beyond me, wouldn't come to N.Y. without my deer rifle

Blue Bloods-never watched it, though it was supposed to be taking place in Boston.
Haven't been happy with N.Y. since the Dodgers left.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 15, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Damn!  Sounds like you need to be packing a gun, but then all the bad guys already are ...
> It is all beyond me, wouldn't come to N.Y. without my deer rifle
> 
> Blue Bloods-never watched it, though it was supposed to be taking place in Boston.
> Haven't been happy with N.Y. since the Dodgers left.



Naturally the cops legally carry and 99.9% of the cabbies are strapped too. A great many residents get target permits and carry them in cases apart from the bullets accoring to NYPD license dept guides but that's better then nothing. In the end some or maybe most just pack heat and take their chances of shooting somebody in self defense and take the minimum 1 year bid in Rikers. At least they'll be alive.

i remember the Dodgers playing at Ebbets Field in Brooklyn and when they left town the stadium was demolished and replaced by Ebbets Field Housing.


----------



## jerry old (Feb 15, 2021)

Down hear'a it's legal to carry your pistol in your car; your supposed to leave your pistol in your car when you exit-yea, we do that
I can't walk without a rolling walker, sure i leave my pistol in the car
I can be knocked down with a feather, but i will put fire in your ass on the way down


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 15, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Down hear'a it's legal to carry your pistol in your car; your supposed to leave your pistol in your car when you exit-yea, we do that
> I can't walk without a rolling walker, sure i leave my pistol in the car
> I can be knocked down with a feather, but i will put fire in your ass on the way down



In the land of the skeeters and the gators and the Devils children the scorpions from HELL itself you can carry an unlicensed handgun in your home or car but to carry it in public you must have a concealed firarms permit. In shoreline fishing areas you are allowed to carry any type of pistol, revolver, shotgun or long barrel rifle without a license. Now can you imagine that in NYC? Either NYC would witness the lowest violent crime rate in history or they'd have a serious population deficit. NYC you gotta love that place.


----------



## jerry old (Feb 16, 2021)

"Devils children" will use that


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 16, 2021)

A drunk woman, stark naked, gets into a taxi in New York City.​The cab driver, an old Jewish gentleman, opened his eyes wide and stared at the woman, but made no attempt to start the cab.

The woman glared back at him and said
"What's wrong with you, honey? Haven't you seen a naked woman before?"

The old Jewish guy slowly answered "Let me tell you sumsing, lady. I vasnt staring at you like you tink. Dat vould not be proper."

The woman giggled and responded "Well, if you're not staring at my boobs or my butt, sweetie, what are you doing then?"

He paused for a moment, then told her
“Vell.... M'am, I am looking, and I am looking, and I am tinking to myself, vair in Da hell is dis lady keeping de money to pay for dis ride?"

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 16, 2021)

A Cowboy from Ft. Worth, Texas walked into a bank in New York City and asked for the loan officer.​The Cowboy told the loan officer that he was going to Paris for an international festival for two weeks and needed to borrow $5,000 and that he was not a depositor of the bank.

The bank officer told him that the bank would need some form of security for the loan, so the old cowboy handed over the keys to a new Ferrari. The car was parked on the street in front of the bank. The ole cowboy produced the title and everything checked out. The loan officer agreed to hold the car as collateral for the loan and apologized for having to charge 12% interest.

Later, the bank's president and its officers all enjoyed a good laugh at the cowboy from the south for using a $250,000 Ferrari as collateral for a $5,000 loan. An employee of the bank then drove the Ferrari into the bank's private underground garage and safely parked it.

Two weeks later, the ole cowboy returned, repaid the $5,000 and the interest of $23.07. The loan officer said, 'Sir, we are very happy to have had your business, and this transaction has worked out very nicely, but we are a little puzzled. While you were away, we checked you out on Dunn & Bradstreet and found that you are a Distinguished Alumni From Texas A&M, a highly sophisticated investor and a multi-millionaire with real estate and financial interests all over the world. Your investments include a large number of wind turbines around Sweetwater, Texas . What puzzles us is, why would you bother to borrow $5,000?

The good 'ole Texas boy replied, 'Where else in New York City can I park my car for two weeks for only $23.07 and expect it to be there when I return?'

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 16, 2021)

An Amish family takes a day off to visit New York City​An Amish family takes a day off to visit New York City.

They drive their wagon all the way into Time Square because they want to find a hotel with a room overlooking all of the cool sights they have never seen. The husband drops his wife and kids off at the front door of a super fancy hotel and he drives off to go look for a parking spot.

His wife is enamored with everything she is experiencing. There are blinking lights, and giant advertisements and so many sounds she has never heard. She eventually heads toward the hotel lobby and is startled by the doors that open automatically as soon as she walks near.

In the lobby she notices there are so many machines that do seemingly magical things! She sees a few people approach a machine, put a cup underneath and press a button, and it fills the cup with steaming hot coffee. She thinks to herself, ‘I’ve gotta try this.’ So she walks up to the machine, inserts a cup, and presses the button. Sure enough, there’s hot delicious coffee.

She also sees a machine where you put in a few quarters and it gives you a pre-packaged snack or soda. She is in awe, so she tries it. After a few dollars and pressing a few buttons, she has a coke and a bag of cookies. She can’t believe how awesome this place is! To her, it seems like they have a machine that can do anything.

After getting a room, the person at the front desk points her and her kids toward the elevators. Having no idea what they do, but too embarrassed to say, she walks over and decides to watch and see what happens.

Yet again, to her surprise, this machine seems to do the impossible.

As she watches, a frail 80 year old man presses the button, and with his cane, he walks through the open doors into the little room. The doors shut and she is left waiting to see what happens. 30 seconds later, a 25 year old, buff and gorgeous man walks out of the little room.

The woman looks to her son and says, “I think I know what this does. Go get your father.”

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 16, 2021)

Did you know you're 10 times more likely to be robbed in your home town than in New York city?​That's because you don't live in New York City

Tony


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 16, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Did you know you're 10 times more likely to be robbed in your home town than in New York city?​That's because you don't live in New York City
> 
> Tony



ROTFLMAO!!!!! Tony you are too much.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 16, 2021)

Part: 3 Brooklyn











www.nycgo.com/boroughs-neighborhoods/brooklyn/

www.barclayscenter.com

www.brooklynchamber.com

www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g60827-Activities-Brooklyn_New_york.html

www.brooklyn-usa.org/to-advance-borough-tourism-bp-adams-and-brooklyn-arts-council-award-22k-in-destinationbrooklyn-mini-grants/

www.madisonsquare.org

www.fdnytrucks.com/files/html/brooklyn.htm

www.yelp.com/search?cflt=recreation&find_loc=Brooklyn%2C+NY

www.rightathome.net/brooklyn

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brooklyn

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_hospitals_in_Brooklyn

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Schools_in_Brooklyn

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Brooklyn#:~:text=According to the 2010 Census,races (non-Hispanic).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_New_York_City_Designated_Landmarks_in_Brooklyn

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Community_boards_of_Brooklyn

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Universities_and_colleges_in_Brooklyn

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Brooklyn_neighborhoods

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_from_Brooklyn

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_New_York_City_Subway_stations_in_Brooklyn

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barclays_Center

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlantic_Terminal

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/8586


----------



## JimBob1952 (Feb 17, 2021)

Born in Brooklyn, lived in Queens until I was 5, lived in Manhattan and Brooklyn for 12 years then the Westchester suburbs for 22 more years.  

It's the greatest city on Earth but I just don't want to pay the price of living there, psychologically, financially or otherwise.  Happy to visit and do so frequently.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 17, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> Born in Brooklyn, lived in Queens until I was 5, lived in Manhattan and Brooklyn for 12 years then the Westchester suburbs for 22 more years.
> 
> It's the greatest city on Earth but I just don't want to pay the price of living there, psychologically, financially or otherwise.  Happy to visit and do so frequently.



Very true and on point about the realities of living somewhere one can't afford. Even some of my past coworkers fell into the "If I get rid of my car and take the train to work and afford to live here mistake". Oftentimes when having to get to a reporting point you'll really need that ride or get docked for making a passenger or freight run late waiting for you too show up late.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 17, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> A drunk woman, stark naked, gets into a taxi in New York City.​The cab driver, an old Jewish gentleman, opened his eyes wide and stared at the woman, but made no attempt to start the cab.
> 
> The woman glared back at him and said
> "What's wrong with you, honey? Haven't you seen a naked woman before?"
> ...





tbeltrans said:


> A Cowboy from Ft. Worth, Texas walked into a bank in New York City and asked for the loan officer.​The Cowboy told the loan officer that he was going to Paris for an international festival for two weeks and needed to borrow $5,000 and that he was not a depositor of the bank.
> 
> The bank officer told him that the bank would need some form of security for the loan, so the old cowboy handed over the keys to a new Ferrari. The car was parked on the street in front of the bank. The ole cowboy produced the title and everything checked out. The loan officer agreed to hold the car as collateral for the loan and apologized for having to charge 12% interest.
> 
> ...





tbeltrans said:


> An Amish family takes a day off to visit New York City​An Amish family takes a day off to visit New York City.
> 
> They drive their wagon all the way into Time Square because they want to find a hotel with a room overlooking all of the cool sights they have never seen. The husband drops his wife and kids off at the front door of a super fancy hotel and he drives off to go look for a parking spot.
> 
> ...





tbeltrans said:


> Did you know you're 10 times more likely to be robbed in your home town than in New York city?​That's because you don't live in New York City
> 
> Tony




Tony B The winner for 2021


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 17, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Oops, sorry for intruding.  What a gentleman you are!  You do whatever you want, 'cause whatever you do, it's working!



Pepper this not about you at all so no apology was needed or expected. You have, are now and always will be good with me and you made me realize that NYC although not perfect it has come a long way from the 60's to the 90's and I commend you for your insight. All members here are more then welcome to speak their mind, debate, add to or take away from the subject at hand. When I start a thread I never have nor ever will attempt to lay singular and total claim to any and all content posted by any member here on SF. The only issue is if a member here feels so strongly about a thread they started and want that particular thread subject to be singular in nature and content to a very specific to the OPS thread title and only they can deviate the membership should be notified when the thread is posted. So I updated the Bronx post and followed suit with Brooklyn. They both do portray Noo Yawk in it's new positive light. Not 100% yet it's getting there. Manhattan is next followed by Queens and last but not least Staten Island.

BTW: If any member here feels that I am in some way purposely trolling, flaming, hijacking, derailing or even attempting to commit a TOS violation of dumping countless annoying blather accompanying photos and videos on their threads or post or even my own threads and post now this may just be me but if it's strictly personal in nature feel free to PM me but for issues concerning conduct that has a great possibility to disrupt the harmony of this site made available to us with grace and pride I would prefer it addressed on the forum. If need be the SF admins will settle any disputes in short order. Take care.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 17, 2021)

Part: 4A Manhattan











www.panynj.gov/bus-terminals/en/port-authority.html

www.tripadvisor.com/attractions-g60763-Activities-zfn20933769-New_York_City_New_York.html

www.introducingnewyork.com/manhattan

www.manhattancc.org/common/11099/default.cfm?clientID=11099&ThisPage=home

www.nycgo.com/boroughs-neighborhoods/manhattan/

www.centralparknyc.org

www.nyc-arecs.org/nycx.pdf

www.amtrakguide.com/stations/penn-station-nyc/

www.grandcentralterminal.com

www.fdnytrucks.com/files/html/manhattan.htm

www.nycgovparks.org/park-features/parks-list?boro=M

www.city-data.com/city/Manhattan-New-York.html

www.city-data.com/forum/new-york-city/

www.moovitapp.com/index/en/public_transit-Harelem_125th_St-NYCNJ-site_26511826-121

www.nytimes.com/1979/01/14/archives/the-new-elite-and-an-urban-renaissance-the-exodus-from-the-city-a.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manhattan

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_from_New_York_City

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_New_York_City_agencies

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Culture_of_New_York_City

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Islands_of_Manhattan

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_Park

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1_Police_Plaza

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_New_York_City_Subway_stations_in_Manhattan

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pennsylvania_Station_(New_York_City)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Central_Terminal

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harlem-125th_Street_station

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Central-42nd_Street_station

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_Authority_Bus_Terminal

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Symbols_of_New_York_City

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Manhattan_neighborhoods

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_hospitals_in_Manhattan

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Public_high_schools_in_Manhattan

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Public_middle_schools_in_Manhattan

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Public_elementary_schools_in_Manhattan

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Private_high_schools_in_Manhattan

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Private_middle_schools_in_New_York_City

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Private_elementary_schools_in_Manhattan

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/8535


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 17, 2021)

Any reminders of the Original Indigenous First Nations occupation?
No I'm not trying to be a killjoy I'm just curious is all....yeah nosey I know


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 17, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> Any reminders of the Original Indigenous First Nations occupation?



Not really but I'll dig up what the "Wayback" website has and put it on here as an addendum. BTW: How's Choo Choo Charly doing?


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 17, 2021)

Great videos and photos, thanks FastTrax.  New York - a fabulous place IMO


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 17, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> Great videos and photos, thanks FastTrax.  New York - a fabulous place IMO



You are welcome mellowyellow and I absolutely enjoy posting things that some or all enjoy as much as I enjoy posting them. Anytime you have a request feel free to touch base with me.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 17, 2021)

Part: 4B Manhattan continued.











www.smithsonianmag.com/history/true-native-new-yorkers-can-never-truly-reclaim-their-homeland-180970472/

www.boweryboyshistory.com/2020/07/sad-tale-lenape-original-native-new-yorkers.html

www.6sqft.com/mapping-manahatta-10-lenape-sites-in-new-york-city/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aboriginal_title_in_New_York

www.native-languages.org/york.htm

www.washington-heights.us/audubon-terrace-museum-group/

www.wnyc.org/story/manhattans-indigenous-people-hold-first-pow-wow-city-1700s/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Minuit


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 18, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Part: 4B Manhattan continued.
> 
> View attachment 150457
> 
> ...


The Native American dancing girl is beautiful


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Feb 18, 2021)

Born in Brooklyn, grew up on Staten Island, now a couple of hours up Route 17.
Wouldn’t be caught dead in NYC after the pandemic, the NYPD issues with the mayor and governor... very sad.
Most of those pictures look like they came off tourist brochures, people are leaving in droves!!!!!


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 18, 2021)

Part: 5 Queens.











www.qns.com

www.queensny.org

www.queensbotanical.org

www.queensmuseum.org

www.nycgo.com/boroughs-neighborhoods/queens/

www.lonelyplanet.com/usa/new-york-city/queens

www.fdnytrucks.com/files/html/queens.htm

www.city-data.com/city/Queens-New-York.html

www.city-data.com/forum/new-york-city/2095916-safe-neighborhoods-queens.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queens

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Tourist_attractions_in_Queens,_New_York

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Queens_neighborhoods

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_hospitals_in_Queens

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Public_housing_in_Queens,_New_York

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Schools_in_Queens,_New_York

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_New_York_City_Subway_stations_in_Queens

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:people_from_Queens,_New_York

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Airports_in_Queens,_New_York

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_New_York_City_Designated_Landmarks_in_Queens

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Universities_and_colleges_in_Queens,_New_York

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_Queens

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Museums_in_Queens,_New_York

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_bus_routes_in_Queens

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Parks_in_Queens,_New_York

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Register_of_Historic_Places_listings_in_Queens,_New_York

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Community_boards_of_Queens


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 18, 2021)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Born in Brooklyn, grew up on Staten Island, now a couple of hours up Route 17.
> Wouldn’t be caught dead in NYC after the pandemic, the NYPD issues with the mayor and governor... very sad.
> Most of those pictures look like they came off tourist brochures, people are leaving in droves!!!!!



Actually most of those pictures are copies from various recent New York City Tourism Bureau and New York City Chamber of Commerce websites. Most of the Youtube videos were filmed shortly before and during the pandemic. I just returned from New York City myself last month and there are not enough apartments, homes and private lease residences and managed properties to house the many paid contractors and emergency care professionals that are still coming to New York City to help New Yorkers cheat death. I just received my second vaccination and am pondering going back to help those who once helped me. As for NYPD MOF's and NYSP Troopers they are just pawns in the Cuomo deBlasio power play and a very good interagency relationship that was fast deteriorating after the troopers were ordered to shadow NYPD on calls then started running radar on the Henry Hudson Parkway, Cross Bronx Expressway and the Bronx River Parkway tanked when NYPD HWY-1 arrested a NYS Trooper who was inebriated and fell asleep at the wheel of his car in the Bronx. This NYPD/NYSP back and forth is a whole lot worst then the NYPD/FDNY hockey fiasco. Keep in touch.


----------



## jerry old (Feb 18, 2021)

As for NYPD MOF's and NYSP Troopers they are just pawns in the Cuomo deBlasio power play and a very good interagency relationship that was fast deteriorating after the troopers were ordered to shadow NYPD on calls then started running radar on the Henry Hudson Parkway, Cross Bronx Expressway and the Bronx River Parkway tanked when NYPD HWY-1 arrested a NYS Trooper who was inebriated and fell asleep at the wheel of his car in the Bronx. This NYPD/NYSP back and forth is a whole lot worst then the NYPD/FDNY hockey fiasco. Keep in touch.

Darn Trax, what's wrong with folks up there?


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 19, 2021)

jerry old said:


> As for NYPD MOF's and NYSP Troopers they are just pawns in the Cuomo deBlasio power play and a very good interagency relationship that was fast deteriorating after the troopers were ordered to shadow NYPD on calls then started running radar on the Henry Hudson Parkway, Cross Bronx Expressway and the Bronx River Parkway tanked when NYPD HWY-1 arrested a NYS Trooper who was inebriated and fell asleep at the wheel of his car in the Bronx. This NYPD/NYSP back and forth is a whole lot worst then the NYPD/FDNY hockey fiasco. Keep in touch.
> 
> Darn Trax, what's wrong with folks up there?



jo all I know is historically the Northeastern law enforcement agencies particularly in urban areas follow the doctrine of "THERE IS JUSTICE"  and there is "JUST US". Men who seek law enforcement careers have various reasons for doing so and of course like any high profile venture they become hardened by the realities of the street and start prejudging their clientele, their bosses a/k/a the suits, their partners then the cliques start forming. This becomes an interagency mindset and the Taylor Law seems oppressive. Unbeknownst to civilians law enforcement agencies have a pecking order too which causes foment, jealousy and infighting. The food chain is the Feds are on the top, the State Police are a close second followed by Port Authority Police, Highway Patrol Agencies, County Police Departments or Sheriff's Offices, then comes Town Police, Village Police then various others like Railroad Police, Park Police, Encon Police, Court Officers, Peace officers, Constables, Special Patrolmen, Corrections Officers and so on. The common denominator is the well known and despised by the publics awareness of the stick together mantra and if one agency gets into a conflict other agencies start taking sides usually the lower ones side with the department that's higher in status. NYPD had an excellent relationship with NYSP and professional courtesy was the byword. When deBlasio and Cuomo got into a pissing contest Cuomo started flooding New York City with NYS Troopers and the NYPD PBA went ballistic when the NYS Troopers started shadowing NYPD units then if that wasn't bad enough the NYS Troopers received access to the NYPD Metro-25 system which meant NYS Troopers can pretty much handle NYPD calls. When NYPD Highway 1 arrested the intoxicated trooper it was on. other departments started harassing and threatening to ticket NYPD cops who lived outside the city and traveled though their jurisdictions. Bottom line to this totem pole resentment is like the gang culture, you flex in my turf me and my boys in blue are gonna mess you up. All this because of a political tit for tat. Shame.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 19, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Very true and on point about the realities of living somewhere one can't afford.


I can't afford to live anywhere else.  Inherited a coop, the one I grew up in, and the monthly maintenance is so low I'm stuck.  Miss living somewhere else, but like living near my son/grandson.  Bloom where I was planted I guess.


----------



## oldman (Feb 21, 2021)

Loved flying over NYC. What a site from 2000 feet while landing.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 21, 2021)

oldman said:


> Loved flying over NYC. What a site from 2000 feet while landing.



We all missed you Sully. You okay?


----------



## oldman (Feb 21, 2021)

Doing good enough. Thanks for asking.


----------

